# If you're truly ugly is life worth living?



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm starting to think not.. if you're ugly you're truly screwed. It's socially acceptable to make fun of ugly people especially if you're young so you hear people making fun of you all the time and laughing at you. Especially if you're a girl -.- it's taken all the fun out of clothes shopping since nothing truly looks good on me.. it takes all the fun out of everything because everytime i go outside i hear snide remarks and it makes people shun you and stuff and be forever alone with no relationships or no friends.. unless you're a genius or you have something about you that's very, very impressive you are forever alone. I honestly am starting to think life isn't worth living if you're ugly


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

crazy thing is....you're *not* ugly. We've seen your photos!!


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Richard Pawgins said:


> crazy thing is....you're *not* ugly. We've seen your photos!!


omg photos aren't that accurate


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

kittyxbabe said:


> omg photos aren't that accurate


Lol no but seriously no matter what life is worth living... You wasnt given this life just to throw it away.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

gamingpup said:


> Lol no but seriously no matter what life is worth living... You wasnt given this life just to throw it away.


No one likes ugly people though


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

The obvious answer - NO


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

kittyxbabe said:


> No one likes ugly people though


Lots of people love ugly people... I wouldnt date dobby from harry potter but he was my favorite in all the movies.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

There are still plenty of things in life to enjoy. Relationships being harder to get into does suck though.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

sas111 said:


> The obvious answer - NO


so then all ugly people should off themselves


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Proof of ugliness?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I think Ive met the female afff.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Focus on other things. There's more to life than looks. There's more to mating than looks. All kinds of "ugly" people are in relationships. It's not a limiting factor unless you want it to be or have unrealistic expectations or whatever.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

kittyxbabe said:


> so then all ugly people should off themselves


No, some are clueless and happy. 
It's not worth living if your dream is to have the average persons opportunities such as relations, your ideal career, admiration, kindness, ect. You can kiss all those normal things goodbye and pray for an early death, or go in permanent hiding, cause it's not realistic to say an ugly person gets those things.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> Focus on other things. There's more to life than looks. There's more to mating than looks. All kinds of "ugly" people are in relationships. It's not a limiting factor unless you want it to be or have unrealistic expectations or whatever.


prove all sorts of ugly people are in relationships


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

kittyxbabe said:


> prove all sorts of ugly people are in relationships


Jay Z has Beyonce


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

sas111 said:


> No, some are clueless and happy.
> It's not worth living if your dream is to have the average persons opportunities such as relations, your ideal career, admiration, kindness, ect. You can kiss all those normal things goodbye and pray for an early death, or go in permanent hiding, cause it's not realistic to say an ugly person gets those things.


well you can have your ideal career unless it's being an actress, actor or a model or something of that sort..


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

kittyxbabe said:


> prove all sorts of ugly people are in relationships


Go to a local Walmart


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Richard Pawgins said:


> Jay Z has Beyonce


Jay z isn't ugly.. i actually am


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Richard Pawgins said:


> Jay Z has Beyonce


Girls hated him back when he was broke.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Given that attractiveness is subjective, I can't "prove" it in an objective way. According to my subjective standards, it won't take you long to find some at your local walmart. Most of the couples are ugly in a physical way. If you want to find a couple that is ugly in terms of personality, just open a tabloid, watch the news, or go to your local walmart and listen to the conversations. All you really have to do, in most cases, is just walk around in a semi-crowded area.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I think people just what to be loved, we need it like air. Without it we feel like we are dying, but really we not. It just hurts like hell to feel or be rejected, but everybody experiences it all the time. Pretty people might get more attention, but I have known a few.... And they are arrogant, stuck-up, unreliable, liars, self entitled, and nothing but users.

And besides what guy would really want a girlfriend that every guy is drooling over, and have to constantly think she's cheating.... So yes pretty girls get more men, but what kind of men ? Aren't they using her as a trophy too ? And just how many times has she been test driven ? And they are constantly jealous, and paranoid... and frustrated as hell because she demands he change for her, so she doesn't look bad. Doesn't sound like love to me...

I just want a women that loves me for who I am, and actually cares for me. NOT HER REFLECTION. That will stay with me through thick and thin... And besides, have you seen what age does ?? DAMN !!

Sure a Ferrari would be fun to test drive, but I love my beat up pick-up truck !!


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> Given that attractiveness is subjective, I can't "prove" it in an objective way. According to my subjective standards, it won't take you long to find some at your local walmart. Most of the couples are ugly in a physical way. If you want to find a couple that is ugly in terms of personality, just open a tabloid, watch the news, or go to your local walmart and listen to the conversations. All you really have to do, in most cases, is just walk around in a semi-crowded area.


I'm not into fat, hairy, old guys or mentally challenged guys (no offense.. I just don't want to date one) though and that seems to be the only guys in my league


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Cerberus said:


> Given that attractiveness is subjective, I can't "prove" it in an objective way. According to my subjective standards, it won't take you long to find some at your local walmart. Most of the couples are ugly in a physical way. If you want to find a couple that is ugly in terms of personality, just open a tabloid, watch the news, or go to your local walmart and listen to the conversations.


See, the trouble with this is that not everyone wants to settle for an equally ugly partner. The only other option, and best option IMO, is to just not date at all.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Well I think Ive met the female afff.


Now now now, we don't know if she's bald or not.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Alienated said:


> I think people just what to be loved, we need it like air. Without it we feel like we are dying, but really we not. It just hurts like hell to feel or be rejected, but everybody experiences it all the time. Pretty people might get more attention, but I have known a few.... And they are arrogant, stuck-up, unreliable, liars, self entitled, and nothing but users.
> 
> And besides what guy would really want a girlfriend that every guy is drooling over, and have to constantly think she's cheating.... So yes pretty girls get more men, but what kind of men ? Aren't they using her as a trophy too ? And just how many times has she been test driven ? And they are constantly jealous, and paranoid... and frustrated as hell because she demands he change for her, so she doesn't look bad. Doesn't sound like love to me...
> 
> ...


Yes but being ugly as a young person pretty much means you're worthless again like I said unless you're a genius.. or something really spectaculor.. you've probably looked at someone and thought "damn that person is UGLY.."


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

kittyxbabe said:


> I'm not into fat, hairy, old guys or mentally challenged guys (no offense.. I just don't want to date one) though and that seems to be the only guys in my league


So you would rather die, than date a guy like me ?? Wow, thanks allot ? And your wondering why people are questioning your perspective. Thanks for the condemning judgment .... But I don't want to die because of it.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

kittyxbabe said:


> I'm not into fat, hairy, old guys or mentally challenged guys (no offense.. I just don't want to date one) though and that seems to be the only guys in my league


Gee, thanks :blank


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Alienated said:


> So you would rather die, than date a guy like me ?? Wow, thanks allot ? And your wondering why people are questioning your perspective. Thanks for the condemning judgment .... But I don't want to die because of it.


Lol no i want to die because nobody cares about you if you're ugly


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

apx24 said:


> Gee, thanks :blank


How can you be fat hairy and old if you're only 21?
I doubt you're mentally challenged.

How is being ugly that funny?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

kittyxbabe said:


> How can you be *fat hairy* and old if you're only 21?
> I doubt you're mentally challenged.
> 
> How is being ugly that funny?


Genetics?


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> Genetics?


Okay you don't understand..

HOW CAN YOU BE fat, hairy and OLD IF YOU'RE ONLY 21. NO MATTER WHAT YOUR GENETICS YOUR NOT OLD AT 21 UNLESS YOU'RE A CAT


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

kittyxbabe said:


> Okay you don't understand..
> 
> HOW CAN YOU BE fat, hairy and OLD IF YOU'RE ONLY 21. NO MATTER WHAT YOUR GENETICS YOUR NOT OLD AT 21 UNLESS YOU'RE A CAT


That is why I highlighted only the fat and hairy part. Read...please!


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Go to a local Walmart


You know what. I used to think people were joking saying this since I don't go to Walmart. But I did last week and...yeah. Walmart would give anyone hope that they can be loved.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> That is why I highlighted only the fat and hairy part. Read...please!


I was reading you stupid ***** i was asking how someone at the age of 21 could be ugly, fat and old at the age of 21 not just how someone could be fat/hairy or both


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

kittyxbabe said:


> I was reading you stupid ***** i was asking how someone at the age of 21 could be ugly, fat and old at the age of 21 not just how someone could be fat/hairy or both


And you wonder why no one likes you....


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> And you wonder why no one likes you....


Shut up you basically implied I was a retard by implying that I was actually asking how one could be fat or hairy (or both).

"Gentics.." LIKE DUH EVERYONE KNOWS THAT TRYING TO IMPLY SOMEONE DOESNT IS CALLING THEM A RETARD

OH AND YEAH I KNOW WHY NOBODY LIKES ME, NOBODY LIKES ME BECAUSE I AM HIDEOUS


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

wow this turned into a hostile thread fairly fast...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Girls hated him back when he was broke.


Well she's hardly likely to be with him for his money all things considered, so not sure why that's relevant.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

kittyxbabe said:


> Shut up you basically implied I was a retard by implying that I was actually asking how one could be fat or hairy (or both).
> 
> "Gentics.." LIKE DUH EVERYONE KNOWS THAT TRYING TO IMPLY SOMEONE DOESNT IS CALLING THEM A RETARD
> 
> OH AND YEAH I KNOW WHY NOBODY LIKES ME, NOBODY LIKES ME BECAUSE I AM HIDEOUS


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well what do you want to hear kitty babe? Yeah, youre right, life is pointless when youre disfigured so no one will love you ever? Does that make you happy? I fail to realize why you keep making repeat threads. Obviously its not for compliments or advice because you quickly dismiss both of those replies.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well she's hardly likely to be with him for his money all things considered, so not sure why that's relevant.


It isn't his _money_ as much as it is his _wealth_ and _status_ and most importantly _general success _in life_. _Jay Z is not only rich but he's one of the most successful rappers of all time, owns part of the knicks, has his own clothing line (rocawear) and he founded a record label (roc-a-fella records).


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

gunner21 said:


>


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Well what do you want to hear kitty babe? Yeah, youre right, life is pointless when youre disfigured so no one will love you ever? Does that make you happy? I fail to realize why you keep making repeat threads. Obviously its not for compliments or advice because you quickly dismiss both of those replies.


Uhm it's kittyXbabe and people on here just give terrible advice and naive remarks about how personality is what matters in the end. People will love you but they'll all be as ugly as you are or mentally retarded


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

kxb, we live in a world where the media constantly displays how women should look, that they have to be perfect in every way. I don't want to insult you, by saying this is all in your head - as I really don't know. But there is that possibility, it happens to a lot of people especially here on SAS, and that is why I ask. I've seen pictures of many people who look fine, but they envision themselves as horrid, and nothing said ever seems to change their mind.

Regardless, this is impacting you in such a way that I am concerned, despite me being a complete stranger. Do you have a therapist to speak with, even if you are homely or as you say hideous perhaps they could help you find a way to live a meaningful life.

Don't give up all hope, whatever you do. Just seek someone who is qualified to help you with whatever anxiousness or depression you may be feeling.

I wish you the best, and I'm gonna bow out. I genuinely hope what I have said was in no way insulting, if it was I apologize.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

kittyxbabe said:


> Uhm it's kittyXbabe and people on here just give terrible advice and naive remarks about how personality is what matters in the end. People will love you but they'll all be as ugly as you are or mentally retarded


Wow.. I have no words. Good luck finding a male model to love you, with an attitude like that.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

kittyxbabe said:


> Uhm it's kittyXbabe and people on here just give terrible advice and naive remarks about how personality is what matters in the end. People will love you but they'll all be as ugly as you are or mentally retarded


I love your posts


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I promised I was going to ignore these threads after basically talking circles around people like afff, but I will say this because I now feel the need to be blunt in situations like this. You can't change your looks, but you can change your attitude. If you're an ugly person, that's too bad. Life sucks and some people get the short end of the stick. I've met far uglier people than you could ever claim to be and I'm sure they have to put up with plenty abuse from strangers. Even beautiful people have to put up with it sometimes. People on this forum claimed I was attractive before and even I have been made fun of. That's life. 

If you think you're ugly, which you probably aren't, then you have to accept it and get over it. Your attitude about it makes you even uglier. It's like how people on here claim they have bad genes just because they're a little short. That's sad. I've known people who have died because of their bad genes, but I guess they don't matter.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Sure it does!


----------



## DarknessVisible (Nov 6, 2011)

kittyxbabe said:


> Uhm it's kittyXbabe and people on here just give terrible advice and naive remarks about how personality is what matters in the end. People will love you but they'll all be as ugly as you are or mentally retarded


Not sure if troll or not... Are you aware of how repulsive your attitude is? I doubt your looks can be worse than the personality you are displaying here. Which is actually good news for you, because by not treating others like **** and dismissing everything they say, you'll become instantly much more attractive.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

DarknessVisible said:


> Not sure if troll or not... Are you aware of how repulsive your attitude is? I doubt your looks can be worse than the personality you are displaying here. Which is actually good news for you, because by not treating others like **** and dismissing everything they say, you'll become instantly much more attractive.


in all honesty if you truly are ugly is there a point to having a good personality? nobody wants to be your friend or bf/gf anyways


----------



## DarknessVisible (Nov 6, 2011)

kittyxbabe said:


> in all honesty if you truly are ugly is there a point to having a good personality? nobody wants to be your friend or bf/gf anyways


In all honesty yes. Treating others well is pleasant for them whether you are good or bad looking. Your second statement is not true. I don't know what alternate reality you're living in, but I've seen plenty of "ugly" people with friends and partners.

Maybe people treat you like **** because that's what you do to them? It might have nothing to do with your looks.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

kittyxbabe said:


> Uhm it's kittyXbabe and people on here just give terrible advice and naive remarks about how personality is what matters in the end. People will love you but they'll all be as ugly as you are or mentally retarded


Ohh so when you say ugly, you mean on the inside.


----------



## AttemptingNormal (Oct 2, 2013)

kittyxbabe said:


> I'm starting to think not.. if you're ugly you're truly screwed. It's socially acceptable to make fun of ugly people especially if you're young so you hear people making fun of you all the time and laughing at you. Especially if you're a girl -.- it's taken all the fun out of clothes shopping since nothing truly looks good on me.. it takes all the fun out of everything because everytime i go outside i hear snide remarks and it makes people shun you and stuff and be forever alone with no relationships or no friends.. unless you're a genius or you have something about you that's very, very impressive you are forever alone. I honestly am starting to think life isn't worth living if you're ugly


How would you answer this if someone you loved, a family member, even a pet(if you can't think of a person!) came to you and said they felt that way?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

DarknessVisible said:


> Maybe people treat you like **** because that's what you do to them?


I hate it when people say this. If you have social anxiety you're probably not going around being a prick to people.

It's so stupid when people here suggest that the opposite sex doesn't like them because of how they post on here. They don't go around saying this IRL.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Wow.. I have no words. Good luck finding a male model to love you, with an attitude like that.


I don't need a male model.. I just don't want to date someone who looks like this


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

shadeguy said:


> Sure it does!


I actually do cover my face with my scarf when I go out


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I hate it when people say this. If you have social anxiety you're probably not going around being a prick to people.
> 
> It's so stupid when people here suggest that the opposite sex doesn't like them because of how they post on here. They don't go around saying this IRL.


Well Im sure shes not this rude irl, but obviously shes extremely bitter and quick to complain, yet dismisses everything positive. Being like that really brings others down and makes them not want to deal with you. Not that everyone should be fake and happy all the time, but they shouldn't be a freakin black hole of negativity either.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

kittyxbabe said:


> Uhm it's kittyXbabe and people on here just give terrible advice and naive remarks about how personality is what matters in the end. People will love you but they'll all be as ugly as you are or mentally retarded


But personality is what matters in the end lol. No one is going to stay with you just because of looks. If your boring as ***** or lack personality, your more likely to be alone than someone good looking. We all age become ugly and die. You think when your older your partner is going to love you for looks? No, they'll love you for you.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

First of all Mija, everyone has their own perception when it comes to who is ugly. Second of all, even if you are ugly, life IS still worth living for. Who the hell cares if shallow people refuse to build a friendship with us? Who would even want a friendship from people like that? The good thing about being ugly is that you don't get so much annoying attention and you truly know who likes you for YOU. Ugly people need to keep on succeeding in life and not let anyone tell them otherwise. Heck if you see my posts, you see how I think I'm the ugliest ****** out there but that doesn't stop me from working and going to school. When I succeed throughout my daily life, I feel better. Looks fade and then we are going to be left with whatever we have until it's the end of it. The fact that you receivi happiness from being good looking is all completely bullsh*t and should not even be considered as happiness because it's fake happiness. Not true happiness. When you finally have the feeling of true happiness, you will definitely view your own reality Ina different way... As one person once said "true happiness comes from within" it's your own decision whether to let these things you see as problems get to you. I know for sensitive people, it can be hard. I'm a sensitive person myself but I just try my best to look past situations and not see them as anything because that's something I seriously don't have any time to waste my own physical and mental energy on. You will just get exhausted in the end. I don't know if this would make a difference in the way how you're feeling right now, but the one thing that brings me joy and comfort every day is coming home to my own family. I receive true love and acceptance from them.


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok, looks do matter, no one should deny that. However, it is only skin deep. Pretty people get all the boys/girls and for that reason of having good looks they have extreme confidence. They can sleep around, date whomever, and act like the king/queen. By the time the night ends and they go home and lay in bed, they are often times as lonely as the ugly person. They are shrouded by fake confidence and praise. They often times rely on their looks to carry them through, they don't always focus on developing an unique personality. Whereas the ugly person knows their ugly, knows they have to work, knows they will often times lose to the prettier type. But they are forced to develop personality in order to meet their mating needs and finds that inner someone by process of knowing who you are and weaning out those people who drop you for someone prettier. Living as an ugly person is a less delusional reality. In the end it is better to be good looking only in the beginning however, because I believe there are soul mates out there and good looking people find their soul mate by process of elimination, they date everyone and find that one in the crowd who sticks out. Ugly people date fewer people but find their soul mate by relying on their less delusional mindset.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Some people need to get a reality check in their minds. There are some FALSE BELIEFS going on.

NOBODY is UGLY. Not even the Elephant Man.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

nrelax11 said:


> But personality is what matters in the end lol. No one is going to stay with you just because of looks. If your boring as ***** or lack personality, your more likely to be alone than someone good looking. We all age become ugly and die. You think when your older your partner is going to love you for looks? No, they'll love you for you.


Yeah but you have to find someone who will find you attractive when you're younger. I have no interest in being a 40-50 year old virgin..


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Well Im sure shes not this rude irl, but obviously shes extremely bitter and quick to complain, yet dismisses everything positive. Being like that really brings others down and makes them not want to deal with you. Not that everyone should be fake and happy all the time, but they shouldn't be a freakin black hole of negativity either.


I agree 100% with this.


----------



## DarknessVisible (Nov 6, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> I hate it when people say this. If you have social anxiety you're probably not going around being a prick to people.
> 
> It's so stupid when people here suggest that the opposite sex doesn't like them because of how they post on here. They don't go around saying this IRL.


Well it's an online forum and all we can judge people by is their words. All I've seen from her here is an utter lack of respect, humility and compassion. I don't think it's unreasonable to conclude that maybe looks aren't the main cause of her driving others away. If that is correct, then maybe awareness will help her change. If not, she can ignore me because I'm wrong.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Well Im sure shes not this rude irl, but obviously shes extremely bitter and quick to complain, yet dismisses everything positive. Being like that really brings others down and makes them not want to deal with you. Not that everyone should be fake and happy all the time, but they shouldn't be a freakin black hole of negativity either.


You still don't know if she's even like that IRL. Maybe this is the only place she lets out her concerns.

I just feel like people use angry users such as the OP as confirmation bias for their personality over everything theory, which I quite frankly believe is BS. While it may matter depending on the person, no one wants someone they aren't physically attracted to.

Remember when everyone used to tell TPower that he couldn't get girls because of his attitude but he constantly had to tell you that he actually did mange to get a girlfriend?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Some people need to get a reality check in their minds. There are some FALSE BELIEFS going on.
> 
> NOBODY is UGLY. Not even the Elephant Man.


I'm sorry, but this made me laugh. You say people need to get a reality check but you just made a post that couldn't be any farther from reality.

The truth is that some people are unattractive. Period.










If anyone says they think the guy in this pic is good looking they're full of ****


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

look there're a lot of things to live for in this life, like soda pop, big fresh can of soda pop


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> You still don't know if she's even like that IRL. Maybe this is the only place she lets out her concerns.
> 
> I just feel like people use angry users such as the OP as confirmation bias for their personality over everything theory, which I quite frankly believe is BS. While it may matter depending on the person, no one wants someone they aren't physically attracted to.
> 
> Remember when everyone used to tell TPower that he couldn't get girls because of his attitude but he constantly had to tell you that he actually did mange to get a girlfriend?


Nah you are right, it doesn't mean shes necessarily like that in real life. Generally you can judge people off of their posts but not all the time. Its also true that personality isn't the only thing that matters. But appearance isn't either. Personally, I judge personality as being more important than looks (not that looks don't matter _at all_) BUT not everyone will. Everyone goes for different things. Some people would stay with an extremely hot girl with the attitude of hitler, some wouldn't. But you have to admit that generally when youre extremely negative, most people will get irritated and not want to be around you. If ALL you can say is bad things and youre constantly shooting down everything positive, people WILL get annoyed. But if youre extremely hot, some people will stick around anyways because of your looks.

Also, the picture you posted wasn't even that bad. Idk if hes some random guy you chose or what.. but theres nothing wrong with him. His nose is big, but hes not disfigured or disgusting or anything like that. I wouldn't say that hes hot or super attractive, just average. At least hes smiling though.. he looks pleasant to be around.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Also, the picture you posted wasn't even that bad. Idk if hes some random guy you chose or what.. but theres nothing wrong with him. His nose is big, but hes not disfigured or disgusting or anything like that. I wouldn't say that hes hot or super attractive, just average. At least hes smiling though.. he looks pleasant to be around.


He's a rapper who goes by the name of KRS-One.

You really don't have to sugarcoat anything just call him ugly. He has one of the biggest noses on earth and has ****ed up yellow teeth. He's pretty unattractive.

I'm not trying to be look down on him or anything because I'm very unattractive myself. Just calling it as it is.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

This guy is even worse. If he has an attractive wife it's because he's a rapper.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> He's a rapper who goes by the name of KRS-One.
> 
> You really don't have to sugarcoat anything just call him ugly. He has one of the biggest noses on earth and has ****ed up yellow teeth. He's pretty unattractive.
> 
> I'm not trying to be look down on him or anything because I'm very unattractive myself. Just calling it as it is.


Really now? Im sugar coating everything? Glad you could read my mind. You want me to be real and rude? Fine. I could in no way see myself ever dating this man:

http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/040/732/iherdsomething3.jpg

But the person you posted? No, hes not that bad. I wouldn't be immediately attracted to him if I saw him on the street, unless he was really funny and nice. Id rather date him than that zyzz guy though uke But Im sure you wont believe me.. Im just trying to be too nice to all these people on the internet that I don't give a sh*t about.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

kittyxbabe said:


> Lol no i want to die because nobody cares about you if you're ugly


Well... you know everything and nobody knows anything.... So you won the debate !! You have proven yourself, beyond any reasonable doubt.... You are absolutely right about yourself.
I did care, until you spoke. But even that faded like beauty does.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

kittyxbabe said:


> People will love you but they'll all be as ugly as you are or mentally retarded


Ah boy. My sympathy is disappearing fast. Guess I did waste all my words yesterday. It isn't just a case of somebody feeling ugly, it's a case of somebody feeling ugly and looking down on others who are ugly. Okies. :blank



CrimsonTrigger said:


> I promised I was going to ignore these threads after basically talking circles around people like afff, but I will say this because I now feel the need to be blunt in situations like this. *You can't change your looks, but you can change your attitude.* If you're an ugly person, that's too bad. Life sucks and some people get the short end of the stick. I've met far uglier people than you could ever claim to be and I'm sure they have to put up with plenty abuse from strangers. Even beautiful people have to put up with it sometimes. People on this forum claimed I was attractive before and even I have been made fun of. That's life.
> 
> If you think you're ugly, which you probably aren't, then you have to accept it and get over it. *Your attitude about it makes you even uglier.* It's like how people on here claim they have bad genes just because they're a little short. That's sad. I've known people who have died because of their bad genes, but I guess they don't matter.


All that there, though of course, it will be utterly disregarded.



DarknessVisible said:


> In all honesty yes. Treating others well is pleasant for them whether you are good or bad looking. Your second statement is not true. I don't know what alternate reality you're living in, but I've seen plenty of "ugly" people with friends and partners.


Same here. I'm not attractive by any means, but that's never given me problems having friends. What HAS given me problems having friends is...*my social anxiety, and my attitude*!

And I see highly unattractive people around me all the time in relationships, friendships, having fun, making something of their lives, etc....but of course, this will be utterly disregarded.

Plus I know I'd have much, MUCH more incentive and interest in befriending--or even having a relationship with (snicker all you like, it's true)--an "ugly" person who at least has a decent personality. An attractive person who's a jerk or a douche? No thanks. *Not interested.*

ETA:



KelsKels said:


> Really now? Im sugar coating everything? Glad you could read my mind. You want me to be real and rude? Fine.
> 
> ...
> 
> But the person you posted? No, hes not that bad. I wouldn't be immediately attracted to him if I saw him on the street, unless he was really funny and nice. Id rather date him than that zyzz guy though uke But Im sure you wont believe me.. Im just trying to be too nice to all these people on the internet that I don't give a sh*t about.


I *completely agree* with you and feel *exactly the same* on these points. Just wanted to say that. Though I know I'll just be called a liar (not by you, KelsKels)...whatever, I'm not here for brownie points. And I don't get my kicks lying to random strangers on the Internet. :roll

All right, now totally disregard all this.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Really now? Im sugar coating everything? Glad you could read my mind. You want me to be real and rude? Fine. I could in no way see myself ever dating this man:
> 
> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/040/732/iherdsomething3.jpg
> 
> But the person you posted? No, hes not that bad. I wouldn't be immediately attracted to him if I saw him on the street, unless he was really funny and nice. Id rather date him than that zyzz guy though uke But Im sure you wont believe me.. Im just trying to be too nice to all these people on the internet that I don't give a sh*t about.


The guy you posted is definitely unattractive. KRS is pretty ugly too though.


















These pics will probably change your mind.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Some people need to get a reality check in their minds. There are some FALSE BELIEFS going on.
> 
> NOBODY is UGLY. Not even the Elephant Man.


Not on the OUTSIDE, but what comes out is pretty disgusting sometimes.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Some people need to get a reality check in their minds. There are some FALSE BELIEFS going on.
> 
> NOBODY is UGLY. Not even the Elephant Man.


Yes this is true... But the eyes can deceived, so you have delusion and illusion going on at the same time... And you end up with threads like this, and is getting ugly as hell.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok, time to put this to rest. There have been numerous personal attacks made in this thread and warning have been issued.


----------

